# Message 122 and 5 - Smartcard issue - VIP622



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Ok.. now I am mad! 

I had a problem with one of my VIP622's. The HDMI port stopped working.

Called Dish and they sent a replacement on 12/23/2008.

Asked them to add DHCPP as it appears I did not have it?

So an extra $5.99 a month for that but it saved me the $14 shipping charge for the replacement VIP622.

Well the replacement 'refurbished' VIP622 came today. 
It would not activate so I called Dish.
It took a couple of hours on the phone and we finally got the VIP622 to download any updates. 

I am now getting 122 and 05 errors on the smartcard.

So it was 'turn off the unit for 15 minutes' and call us back if it does not work.
I did that.
Turned off the unit for 1/2 and hour. Did that.
Still the 122 and 05 messages.

Check Switch passed but when I run Check Switch sometimes the 122 message pops up and it goes into 'Acquiring satelite signal' and then downloads the guide again.
The install/info page shows three of my four sats as good but claims 118 is bad. Thing is my locals are on 118 and they are all coming in with plenty of signal. I checked the point dish for levels. Also my other VIP622 is showing green for 118.

So I called Dish at 3:00. 

Yes I have been on the phone off and on with Dish from this afternoon till 3:00AM this morning.

The last call the CSR wanted to just send another VIP622. 

She also told me I did not have DHCPP.. So I don't know if they charged me $14 or not for the 'refurbished' VIP622. 

She said added the DHCPP to my account and my new monthly fee would be $131.99... But when I talked to Dish on 12/23/2008 the CSR who said he added DHCPP said my monthly bill would be $115.92 with DHCPP... Guess I need to look at my bill!!!!!! 

Well I am not sure what I want to do right now.

If I had the energy I would have them deactivate the VIP622 they just sent me and reactivate the VIP622 I was replacing. At least I could use it then while they ship me another one. But this took too much time and I don't want to do it anymore.

All I know is if I get another 'refurbished' unit and it does not work right I am really going to be upset.

I asked if they could send a new VIP622 or better yet a VIP722 instead. I just don't want another issue right now.... No... they can't do that!

So send me the VIP622 'refurbished' thing then... Guess what... they can not even do that right now... the computers at Dish are down for maintance... 

So this is an issue for tomorrow!

Sorry for the rant but this whole day was wasted and I am not happy right now.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Well I am up and just powered on the VIP622.

Same 122 message is showing up. I am also still seeing the 005 messages.
The messages are about once every minute or two now.
These 'not authorized messages' are getting old real quick.

When the 005 message come up it stays there for a few seconds. Makes watching football fun! 

The smartcard number on the card matches what the system info shows on the VIP622.
The smartcard number matches what the number is on the sticker Dish sent.
The smartcard number matches what Dish has in their database for the unit.

Why can't Dish solve this issue is beyond me.

Time to call Dish again... 

Right now I am still to upset to call... maybe later today or tomorrow.
I spent all day yesterday on this issue and I don't expect this to go smooth today.

Anyone have any bright ideas on this issue?

Does this sound like a bad VIP622 or does it sound like Dish is having an issue with sending proper responses to the VIP622 smartcard requests?

As it stands right now I think the only option is for Dish to send another box.

I will post the update when I talk to them.

This issue will not go on for long. I will cut my loses if I must. For right now I could dump one of my VIP622's. Not an option I want but I will not fight much longer.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Sorry to hear you're going thru all this. Do a search regarding the Smart Card. I read somewhere that new cards were being phased in but this has not yet affected me so I can be of little help. Just for grins, did you check and see if a card is inserted behind the right front door? I believe the new receivers now come with a card even though earlier versions used an internal card and the slot was vacant. If you find a card there, try removing/inserting it a few times. Then reboot.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Yes the unit came with a SmartCard installed.
I did the remove the SmartCard for 15 seconds thing a number of times with Dish Tech support.

This morning I tried the following.

12:26:
Removed power
Removed smartcard
Rebooted
==> Message displayed to inset smartcard.
---- Pressed info.. Current smart card number shown as S with all zeros.- Insert smartcard
System rebooted.
---- Pressed info.. Current smart card number matches card.
12:31 - Back
12:34 - 122 Message
12:36 - 122 Message

Yeah... no joy...



moman19 said:


> Sorry to hear you're going thru all this. Do a search regarding the Smart Card. I read somewhere that new cards were being phased in but this has not yet affected me so I can be of little help. Just for grins, did you check and see if a card is inserted behind the right front door? I believe the new receivers now come with a card even though earlier versions used an internal card and the slot was vacant. If you find a card there, try removing/inserting it a few times. Then reboot.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Just a hunch: I read that the Smart Cards are required for the new Eastern Arc dishes. This includes St. Louis. Perhaps the guy who configured your profile "thinks" you have that setup, which you don't. This might be why you're getting errors on 118 when you do a checkswitch. Let them know you have a 1000 plus antenna pointed at 110, 118, 119 & 129. Maybe that will clear the errors you're getting.

Again, just a stab in the dark......


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks for the input. 
Maybe that is what they did.... :eek2:

My setup is as follows:

Dish 1000+
DPP44 SWITCH
-- Port1 ==> DPP444 Power Inserter ==> VIP622-1 
-- Port 2 ==> VIP622-2
-- Port 3 ==> DP311

The new 'referb VIP622' is the VIP622-1.
With the new VIP622-1 I am unable to complete the 'System Info One' without a sat find dialog poping up.

I am able to run check switch, sometimes!


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Just spend two hours on the phone with Dish...
Still could not get past the smartcard issue.

So Dish is sending a NEW VIP622 out. 

I should get it in 3 to 5 days...

More to come..........


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

I feel your pain.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The new smartcard should not prevent you from receiving non-eastern arc feeds.
Not having the new smartcard will prevent reception of eastern arc, but G3 cards should work for anything.

It seems your problem is deeper than a simple card error. Hopefully the new receiver will quickly solve it.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Based on my experience last month, it could be a smart card issue or it could be a CSR issue. I had to replace one of my 622s. It arrived with a new purple card in it. I called to activate it and deactivate the one I was replacing. After nearly an hour the CSR told me he would send another 622 because he could not activate that one.

We were going to watch the other 622 in the bedroom. Guess which one he had deactivated? The CSR I spoke with that time got the bedroom 622 going again and after explaining to him what transpired he apologized profusely and said if the first guy knew what to do the new 622 would have activated. We spent about 30 minutes but he couldn't get it to activate following the script. He then went off-script, did some tricks, mumbled some secret incantations while shaking chicken bones in a voodoo sack, threw salt over his left shoulder with his eyes crossed, I don't know but it activated anyway.

CSR roulette, don't you love it?


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

With the problems I was having with the referb unit I asked for a NEW unit.
Really felt they should update me to a VIP722 since it was a HDMI issue and they screwed up with sending me a bad unit.

The Dish CSR said she could not get me a VIP722 but she would not send another referb unit. 

She said I would get a NEW VIP622 in a few days.

Guess what Dish sent me?

Not one but two VIP622's and they are both referb's. 

Sent email to '[email protected]'

I will wait for the ceo department to respond.

I really don't know what to do about this problem now.
As it stands I can not use the first VIP622 replacement and I don't want to hook up the second or third replacements until I hear something. So no TV for me.


----------



## village idiot (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm a new customer, signed up a few weeks ago. The first 612 receiver they gave me had a similar problem. It would work fine for about 5 minutes then pop up the 005 message for 10-30 seconds, then it went away for another 5 minutes or so... After several days of them "activating" my card and then saying it will be fixed in a few minutes (each time the message would go away they'd say "see, it's fixed!"), I finally got them to send a replacement which at least fixed that problem.


----------

